# Six (6) Bartco 77" LED Linear Ceiling lights - NEW IN BOX



## michele.dfit

Inadvertently ordered these linear lights for my studio, but were the wrong size.
Paid $700 each. 

Selling for $3500

BARTCO - BLT205

(Six) 77" llinear light led 3500K, dimable 800 lumens per foot, cable mount 8 feet of cable, rectangle lense, matte black finish

email: [email protected]


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

You should return them.


----------

